# Mi TV 4A club



## meetdilip (Jul 19, 2018)

I have the 43 inch version. I have added VLC and it works fine. Got the apk for official website. 

Tried to add Kodi. Got it installed but crashes when starting. Removed it.

The pre-loaded YouTube app is junk. Tried to add YouTube, Play Services and PlayStore through ApkMirror. Software started to hang. Got out of it just because of luck.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 3, 2019)

Any news on Android TV update for Mi TV 4A 43 inch ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> The pre-loaded YouTube app is junk. Tried to add YouTube, Play Services and PlayStore through ApkMirror. Software started to hang. Got out of it just because of luck.


Have you tried Youtube Go?


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 4, 2019)

No, does it work ? Where can I get original apk ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2019)

From the Play store itself. 
Google has released lite versions for many of their apps  for Android Go. 

These are all the Android Go apps you can download right now


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 4, 2019)

That is the problem. Mi TV has Patchwall based on Android. No Play Store, Google Play Services. Normal YouTube app needs Google Play Services to work, which is no available in Patchwall right now. They promised Android TV update in 2019. I am not sure when it will come.


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2019)

Other 3rd party YT apps like Vanced, Newpipe also not working?


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 4, 2019)

I just tried YouTube Go apk. It got installed alright. But when I tired to use it, it said no play services available. Third party apps will work if they don't need Play Services. VLC works just fine.Only fix is an Android TV update which they promised. No announcement yet.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 6, 2019)

According to Mi community, we can expect an announcement on 10th at 11 am.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 10, 2019)

No announcement on PlayStore support.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 10, 2019)

Try installing YTVanced.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 10, 2019)

YouTube without ads ? Is it a legal app ?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 10, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> YouTube without ads ? Is it a legal app ?


Just try it bro. If Skynet thought its illegal then they would have found a way to dismantle it. It has a lot more features besides being ad free.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 10, 2019)

I just tried. Not working. Does not respond to any button in remote. Maybe due to the lack of Play Services.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 13, 2019)

v 1.3.11 of YouTube works fine


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 15, 2019)

My TV does not have Bluetooth. I would like to use a headphone so that I can watch TV without disturbing others. What is the best method to achieve this ? Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse works fine on my TV. Is there any headphone which follows that tech ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2019)

Buy any BT headphone & a usb BT dongle for TV.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 16, 2019)

I saw the video. Thanks. 

I was trying to say that the wireless keyboard and mouse works. It has a dongle too. Is it Bluetooth ? I was thinking of it as some other mode of wirless transfer. Maybe wifi.  Only because I read a few pages about Bluetooth speakers having issues like latency, bad audio sync etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2019)

Similar wifi devices are much costlier & harder to find(at least in India). Bluetooth is the preferred mode for such wireless audio setup. Wifi dongles are mostly for wireless kb/mouse while BT dongles are mainly for BT earphones/headphones(there are bluetooth keyboard/mouse too). Bluetooth indeed has lesser range & more latency but it is good enough for such usage if setup correctly. Bluetooth speakers are more problematic because of their larger audio driver/more requirements compared to bluetooth earphones/headphones.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 18, 2019)

This TV doesn't have play store.
This TV has horrible in-built youtube app.
This TV doesn't support play store services.
This TV doesn't have bluetooth.
It's a Mi product, below average brand when it comes to televisions.

I wonder why you bought it in the first place. lol


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 18, 2019)

Trusted Xiaomi. I should have waited for Pro series launch.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2019)

Anyone here using this TV over 1 year?

Want feedback on,
--Build quality
--Picture quality
--Response time (is it same as advertised)
--After sales service
--Possible to repair (If such incident encountered)


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 18, 2019)

I am happy with the picture quality. It looks great with certain Hollywood movies. Some regional content also looks great. I use the 1 st gen model. I don't know much about the Pro series which they sell now. A few complaints are wifi not working and bad sync and sound quality when pairing through Bluetooth. That is for the pro series.

I hope there will be some guy nearby for after-sales service. Because the installation guys were from a nearby town. I think they will be the ones attending if there is an issue.

I have once reset to factory default using hardware buttons. It was easy when you read a few tutorials online.

Personally, I would advise to look around for other models. Not because Mi TV is bad, but there are many options now.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 18, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Anyone here using this TV over 1 year?
> 
> Want feedback on,
> --Build quality
> ...


 
I have a colleague who has a Mi TV and he also faces issues (some minor, some major) from time to time. My advice would be to look for a different brand.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 18, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> faces issues (some minor, some major) from time to time.



Can you tell about it ?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 18, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Can you tell about it ?



1. Huge issue of apps compatibility (netflix, Jio TV etc.)
2. WiFi strength issues and bluetooth connectivity issues
3.  For few contents, some of the colors (specially red) seems too brightened.
4. Average quality of speakers, sync issues between audio and video for some of the contents while playing from pen drive/ hard drive.
Lastly but majorly, he could see that the panel has bent a little. There was no impact on it. It is wall mounted. I am not sure which exact model he has though.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 18, 2019)

I see. Some of them you mentioned, it is the first time I am hearing it about the Mi TV.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 12, 2019)

Official YouTube app stopped working last week. People are mad against Mi. The only promise is that whole Android TV update will come soon. They are saying this since early this year.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 26, 2019)

Mi Introduces Their Surface 34" Inch, 1440p, 144Hz AMD Freesync Gaming Monitor


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 26, 2019)

Someone was saying what appears to be the truth. In India, Xiaomi is hiring more marketing people than technical people. Their marketing side is strong enough to meet the growing audience. But once they sell off the product, something comes by, there is no one to turn to. They should consider investing more on that front as well.

If you check on social media, people are angry that even YouTube app is not working on their TV. It got deprecated and there is no update. Not for one or two TVs, as close as 5 -10 lakh units.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 19, 2019)

On Twitter, they say they are rolling out Android TV 9.0 Pie update. But on their forum, most of the members say they haven't got the update yet. Let us see.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 2, 2020)

A new update waiting since noon 700 + MB. Anyone else got it ? Says security patch.


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 2, 2020)

They call it the December security patch. Addressing

1. Amazon Prime
2. Data saver
3. Fix for HDMI errors

Anyone else got this ?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> They call it the December security patch. Addressing
> 
> 1. Amazon Prime
> 2. Data saver
> ...



Yes, Updated


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 7, 2020)

People are hoping for Miracast in this update. Rumours say there will be one in this March for Miracast. Not sure.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 1, 2020)

My experience with this tv:
I wasn't using any smart features earlier, but now I am making full use of my Mi tv 49 . Have hotstart, prime, sony liv . Using casting. Even parents are casting old movies from youtube on their mobiles. Even have a ad blocker  . Haven't tried kodi though


----------

